# Blinkender Unterstrich beim Hochfahren



## DaveHH (10. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen erstmal,

ich hoffe, dass mir auch jemand helfen kann. Habe mir auch zum ersten  mal einen PC selbst zusammen gebaut. Leider fährt er nicht richtig hoch.  Alle Lichter leuchten, auch die Lüfter drehen sich alle, es erscheint  auch kurz ein Bild von dem Mainboard und danach ist nur ein weißer  Unterstrich zu sehen der blinkt.

Mein System:
MSI 870A-G54
AMD Phenoem 955 boxed 
GTX 460 Sonic Platinum
G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit (F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH, Ripjaws-Serie)
Enermax Modu 82+ 525Watt

Habe auch alle Anschlüsse schon mehrmals kontrolliert. Mainbaord ist auch mit 8Pin Stecker verbunden. 

Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte? Habe den PC nach den Anweisungen zusammengebaut wie es beschrieben wird.


----------



## der_knoben (10. Oktober 2010)

Hast du ein BS schon installiert?
Ist die Reihenfolge von DVD Laufwerk und HDD richtig eingestellt?


----------



## Haggi20 (10. Oktober 2010)

Der blinkende Stricht bedeutet definitiv dass der Boot-Loader nicht gefunden wird.


----------



## DaveHH (11. Oktober 2010)

Ist das erste mal, dass ich den PC hochfahren möchte. Ich komme ja noch nicht mal in das Bios um dort irgendwas umzustellen. Daher ist auch noch kein Betriebssystem installiert.


----------



## Schmicki (11. Oktober 2010)

Direkt nach dem Einschalten hat man nur kurz Zeit um ins Bios zu kommen. Also drücke mal nach dem Einschalten die Taste, um ins Bios zu gelangen. Meist DEL, Entf, oder F2 drücken. Danach im Bios die Reihenfolge der Boot-Devices einstellen und Bios wieder verlassen.


----------



## DaveHH (11. Oktober 2010)

Das hatte ich auch schon probiert. Vielleicht habe ich es auch oben etwas falhsch beschrieben. Das Bild vom Mainboard was ich meinte, ist ein Foto, also er zeigt gar nicht erst irgendwelche Zeichen oder so an um mir die Möglichkeit zu geben ins Bios zu kommen. 
Kann dies an defekter Hardware liegen? Gibt es Möglichkeiten das zu testen?


----------



## Schmicki (11. Oktober 2010)

Es kommt doch bestimmt ein Logo vom Hersteller des Mainboards. Wenn dieses Logo kommt, muss man die richtige Taste gedrückt halten und schon kommt man ins Bios. Im Bios kannst du das Logo auch ausschalten. Einfach ausprobieren. Meistens ist der Bildschirm zu langsam und das Zeitfenster um ins Bios zu kommen, ist schon vorbei. Also direkt nach dem Anschalten die genannten Tasten drücken.


----------



## DaveHH (11. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Hilfe  Hat tasächlich geklappt und ich dachte schon da wäre die Hardware defekt


----------



## Lexx (11. Oktober 2010)

Haggi20 schrieb:


> Der blinkende Stricht bedeutet definitiv dass der Boot-Loader nicht gefunden wird.



irrtum: da würde eine fehlermeldung stehen (ntldr not found etc..)


----------

